# Powerflex 40 22-Comm-E communications



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

So you can do what's called "Explicit Messaging" with any PLC over almost any network to a PF40 with the 22-COMM-xxx card, so the 22-COMM-E is just the version that connects to Ethernet. All that means is that you will have to write the communications packets yourself. So in the instruction manual for the 22-COM-E card, there is information on creating explicit messages in Chapter 6. If you don't have the manual, you can download it here:
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/22comm-um004_-en-p.pdf


When you use an "Integrated Architecture" based system, i.e. a CompactLogix or ControlLogix and Studio 5000, the communications is done using an "AOP" (Add On Profile) that basically does all of that in the background and makes the VFD look like an I/O extension to the controller. It's easier to implement, but it's not going to be using the inexpensive PLCs. That's what you are finding when you search on doing Ethernet communications to a drive because that's the most popular option available for doing this.


----------

